# PG with #3, need bigger car... any suggestions?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

So as some of you know I'm PG with my third. Right after we had DS1 we got rid of our small car and got a Toyota RAV4 (yeah, that was before the brake pedal issues!). It worked great when we had just DS1.

Since we've had DS2 though it's been a tight squeeze in the back seat with the two carseats- I don't know how in the world we'll fit 3!

Anyone have any car suggestions? Something not too expensive, something SUV-like, something that seats 6-8 comfortably?

Thanks!


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

i really like my older model suburban, but we are hauling a crew







Probably less than ideal for your situation. It seats 8


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I just replaced my gas guzzling SUV that seated 7 for the most awesome car in the world, IMO! It is technically a mini van but really always is referred to as a car. It seats 6 and has dual sliding doors. Seperated seats all the way back too. It's a mazda 5. I bought last years model for $13,000. I think they are $18,000 new. Good Luck!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Just an idea, but 3 new car seats are cheaper than getting a new car. So, if you still want to keep your existing car for awhile longer, maybe look into getting Radian car seats or others that may fit 3 across better.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Mazda 5! I love ours.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys! We will prob have one more child so it should fit ideally a family of 6, + one or two more in case we have other people with us!

What do you think about the Chevy Traverse???


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Can I suggest you look into a minivan instead of an SUV? I bought a 7 passenger SUV when m #2 was a baby thinking it would be perfect for 3 or 4 kids. It was awesome for 2 kids! So much room, with extra seats in the back if we needed them. Then #3 came along. Suddenly I was climbing over one child to buckle another. With the third row up there was very little trunk space (when we would go on a trip we used the front passenger seat for our luggage) so we did 3 across most of the time, except when going on trips because we wanted the option of one of us sitting with the kids if needed. So really our SUV wasn't any more convenient or practical than our small subaru wagon would have been. My DH drives the SUV now, and I had to trade cars with him for a few days once and it really made me see how much I love my van! I drive a 2006 Honda Odyssey EX-L and I wouldn't trade it. I think the bigger SUVs are great for people with older kids who are out of carseats and can get in and out by themselves and for people who only need the third row occasionally. But for those of us with several young children in carseats minivans really make more sense. Power sliding doors are very, very nice!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

My husband each had our own subaru outbacks, but we traded in his last year when we just couldn't fit 2 RFing carseats in the car anymore without me having to sit with my knees to the dashboard. A 3rd seat wouldn't fit in there anyways so it was a good move since I'm pregnant again. Anyways, we got a toyota sienna. I'm not a fan of mini vans or SUVs or any big gas guzzler at all, but the mileage on it compares to our subaru (26 highway). I love the flexability of the seating - we keep the 3rd row down and sometimes keep the middle 2nd seat in. but it comes out easily. It seats 8, and I love the room for a potty and changing around, for toys, beach stuff, whatever...i love the doors and how safe it is. We got one a few years old so it wasn't super pricey...


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

We're planning on moving to a Suburban when we have the money (hopefully in a couple years!) We're on number 4 and expect at least one more kiddo in the future (when we get our finances back in order!) We'll probably have to go to a 12 passenger some days


----------



## jensb (Jun 27, 2008)

We love our Mazda 5, too. It works great for transporting our 2 current kids, plus 2 of their friends when needed. I'm not sure if having 2 olders and 2 littles with all the extra gear you may need for the littles would work, because there is not much storage space when all the seats are up. Same thing for a family trip with luggage. However, for just 3 kiddos, I'm expecting it to work fine. The price new is what you would pay for a 1-2 yo minivan, and the gas mileage is much better.


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dejagerw* 
Just an idea, but 3 new car seats are cheaper than getting a new car. So, if you still want to keep your existing car for awhile longer, maybe look into getting Radian car seats or others that may fit 3 across better.











We have a 2001 Prius, and use a big back booster next to two ff Radian 80s. Not sure if you could put one rf, but it would be worth a try.


----------



## MariposaMami (Jan 7, 2008)

We are expecting #6 and needed a vehicle that would seat 8, and wasn't a gas guzzler. We looked at the Honda Odyssey, and the Chevrolet Venture. About two weeks ago we ended up getting a 2005 Chevrolet Venture with less than 100k miles on it for about $8,000 at a dealership. We love it, and love the gas mileage, roomy space, built in car seat, and automatic closing/opening door!
Check Carmax.com and Autotrader.com for these two models in your area. Good luck!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm gonna have to go Google this Mazda 5 everyone is talking about!!


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I can tell you what not to get...a Suburu! They are so not family friendly...well at least not for kids with carseats. We bought our Forester before my sone Jack was born thinking it was a great little family wagon. Then we had out son and found out the only place a RF carseat fits is in the middle unless the people in the front wanted to be on the dashboard. Well that was fine...middle is a great spot...even if we have to sit totally erect. Then to our surprise I got PG with #2 6m later. Impossible to fit two RF seat in a Suburu due to the issues above. So we sadly had to turn my older guy around. When my little one outgrew we discovered that a RF Blvd wouldn't fit next to another convertible or most 5pt boosters...and my lo was too small to put FF. Luckily we found the Radian booster. I was able to keep the Blvd RF in the middle and the Radian on the side. Now with #3 impending we are at a crossroads again. Financially we are trying to make it until March to get a new car, probably a minivan, but I don't know if we can. We are going to the baby store next weekend to see if we can fit two outboard Radians with either an infant seat or a RF Blvd in the middle will work for the next 8 months...if not we are screwed and will have to travel separately









I am going to look into the Mazda 5 mentioned...minivans are so expensive!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 30, 2007)

We just bought two FF Radian's for our Mazda Protege5 (like the newer Mazda3) and I haven't put an infant seat between them yet, but it looks totally do-able. If that combo fits in my car, I would think it would fit anywhere. The PR5 has a pretty narrow backseat.

I would love to hear if the Radians and infant seat fit in a Forester. My husband wants the new Outback (bigger than the older models by several inches) but I'm worried we'll regret not getting more space.

I read a lot about the Mazda 5, but with 3 kids it seems like putting the back row child in would be difficult? And not much luggage capacity behind when that row is up? We eliminated it from our search for those reasons, but if anyone has more insight, it might be useful for JFTB117 too.


----------



## Lyss (Sep 15, 2006)

We just went through this panic. I have a 2001 Rav4, and it fits 2 Radians with seatbelts and will fit another radian/chicco infant carseat in the middle. It is a really tight fit, but for us money is tight and I love my car (even though it's running out of room), so we were so glad to find we could fit 3! I've read it's not possible for the newer models though because of the seatbelt configuration.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Another vote for Mazda 5! I want one really bad. The 2011 seats 7.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

If you'll have a family of 6 go ahead and shoot for a minivan. I know SUV's are "cooler" but most minivans are going to give you more room. We have a Honda Odyssey and love it. We're expecting #4 and I can't imagine having anything smaller especially since we travel 9 plus hours a few times a year to see family! We bought ours for less than $14k with 40k miles on it a few years ago.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 30, 2007)

A Honda Odyssey with 40k miles for less than 14k?







That sounds like an amazing deal. From my research I haven't seen one with less than 100k miles for anywhere close to that cheap... maybe I'm looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Moved from I'm Pregnant to Family Safety.


----------



## turtlejd (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dejagerw* 
Just an idea, but 3 new car seats are cheaper than getting a new car. So, if you still want to keep your existing car for awhile longer, maybe look into getting Radian car seats or others that may fit 3 across better.

From what I've read, I think the Rav4 has some funny thing with the middle seatbelt making it impossible to do 3 across. We're also in the market for a new car and I was considering the Rav4 with the optional 3rd row, but 3 across doesn't work.

Our short list of "finalists" are the Mazda5, Toyota Highlander and Honda Odyssey. I think we're leaning toward the Odyssey mainly for the convenience and space of a full size minivan. I loved the Mazda5 when I test drove it, but ultimately, I think it'll be too small. We still have our Prius that will function as our small car.

For SUV's, I've heard good things about the GMC Acadia (sp?), Buick Enclave and a few of my friends with 3 kids love their Honda Pilot. Maybe you can find a used one?

I've also seen pretty good deals on used Toyota Siennas if you're considering a minivan.

Good luck! I've been agonizing over this decision for a few months now.


----------



## ouo434 (Aug 21, 2010)

A friend of mine just got a Hyundai Veracruz and really loves it. I have several family and friends who also have other Hyundai's and love them too. I too had a Toyota bought before the recall and hated it had nothing but problems before the recall and then when the recall came up I said enough and traded it in for a Hyundai Santa Fe, I love it I have never really loved a car like I do this one. Im not sure how it would fit 3 car seats as it seats only 5, but the Veracruz seats 7, and Hyundai's have a great warrenty!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlejd* 
From what I've read, I think the Rav4 has some funny thing with the middle seatbelt making it impossible to do 3 across. We're also in the market for a new car and I was considering the Rav4 with the optional 3rd row, but 3 across doesn't work.

Yup, my mom has a Rav4 and I noticed her seatbelts are funky - it's a "quirk" of the Ravs. The center belt essentially comes from the center of the outboard seat on the driver's seat. I'm not sure what model years have the weird belt configuration.

Hubby and I are considering getting a larger family vehicle and are looking at the Mazda5 although recently Mazda has issued a recall on them due to steering issues.


----------



## akcowgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a 2005 chevy tahoe that seats 9 people. I love my tahoe. I have to have the 4 wheel drive and the clearance though. It is by far my favorite car I have ever owned. I have had 2 different bucket seat and 3 different convertable and they have all fit great.


----------



## Dazedstella (Dec 21, 2008)

we just traded our 7 seat SUV in for a 2006 Toyota Sienna AWD. Couldn't be happier ever. The SUV could not fit enough stuff for our family with the rear seats up, especially not if we ended up with one or two more in car seats. And even with a larger SUV I was still riding in the dashboard with the car seat rear-facing. The Sienna is great, so much room and easy to maneuver. It's zippy to drive too, even my anti-mini van husband loves it. We got the XLE so it has power sliding doors and a power rear lift gate which is so nice when running errands with little ones in tow. It also has captains chairs in the second row which is super nice because it is easy to access kids/gear in the way back. My parents are both big toyota drivers and we are so happy with ours.


----------

